# Are CVTs reliable?



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

From what I've read Nissan's reliability rating is in the crapper largely because they went all in with CVTs in the mid 2000 and apparently had a lot of problems with them and apparently in the distant past other manufacturers experimented with them then dropped them for similar reasons. More recently Honda and Toyota have started using them more but many of those vehicles aren't that old yet.

Do you think these problems fixed or do you think that buying a car with a CVT is going to limit it's lifespan?


----------



## Scott7 (Apr 8, 2017)

I drive a 13 fiesta, not for rid share, dual clutch ******. I can’t wait to drive a manual as my daily driver. I’ve spoke with a few ppl that have Nissan cvt, they are in misery. Stay away from high mpg and deal with basic 4 bangers


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I hate CVT's. Nissan ruined it, Honda has not been much better.


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Just to add I was asking about a CVT reliability versus a traditional automatic. I don't know how to drive stick. Also I don't care much about how CVT feel different than automatics. I actually like the smooth shifting but I'm concerned if I buy one it won't last as long


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

No, not good for a lot of start-stop-start mileage. Definitely better if a long mileage commuter car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> From what I've read Nissan's reliability rating is in the crapper largely because they went all in with CVTs in the mid 2000 and apparently had a lot of problems with them and apparently in the distant past other manufacturers experimented with them then dropped them for similar reasons. More recently Honda and Toyota have started using them more but many of those vehicles aren't that old yet.
> 
> Do you think these problems fixed or do you think that buying a car with a CVT is going to limit it's lifespan?


Depends who makes it. Toyota CVTs as used in their hybrids are not known to fail. My Camry hybrid has 258,000 on the clock and there are no issues with the transmission, or the rest of the car for that matter. The transmissions are known to last the life of the car, 300k - 400k +.

Jatco/Nissan CVTs, on the other hand, are seen as regular maintenance items, like the oil and the brakes. You change the oil every 10,000 miles, you might change the brakes every 30,0000 miles, and you change the CVT every 60-80,000 miles. Of course, it's possible for the CVT in these cars to last longer than that, but if you treat the transmission as a service item then you'll be prepared for it if/when it breaks. My advice, get a good warranty or get something else.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nissans kinda suck in general... anything decent developed by good ol' Datsun gets the Infiniti badge when it hits North America



The Gift of Fish said:


> Depends who makes it. Toyota CVTs as used in their hybrids are not known to fail. My Camry hybrid has 258,000 on the clock and there are no issues with the transmission, or the rest of the car for that matter. The transmissions are known to last the life of the car, 300k - 400k +.
> 
> Jatco/Nissan CVTs, on the other hand, are seen as regular maintenance items, like the oil and the brakes. You change the oil every 10,000 miles, you might change the brakes every 30,0000 miles, and you change the CVT every 60-80,000 miles. Of course, it's possible for the CVT in these cars to last longer than that, but if you treat the transmission as a service item then you'll be prepared for it if/when it breaks. My advice, get a good warranty or get something else.


I'd be pretty mad if my vehicles needed new brakes every 30k


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

2001 Nissan pathfinder I got to 245k miles, and 2005 Honda CRV around 200k, and 2008 honda element around 180k with no major problems besides normal wear and tear stuff. Most if not all the repairs I did on those cars are expected when you get a car over 100k miles I would think especially with all the idling I did on top of the miles


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes and no. 2012 Altima. 99K miles. If transmission fluid boils in LV or Phoenix like summer heat...it loses molecular strength and will cavitate as it becomes foamy. Going up long grades when hot...you will barely make it to top. That's pretty bad. On the good side, driving U/L near Strip area in traffic, I find quick acceleration to be a real asset. Other than overheated trans fluid problem, the performance is excellent. I understand model years 2013 and newer have increased fluid cooling ability, but this needs verification. If you are going to buy a Nissan with CVT, drive a hard bargain. Nissan knows there is an issue with the ******. The local service GM told me they work on 12 of these a day, counting fluid changes. I like the way mine handles...it's like a go-cart. I have the 2.5S, the four cylinder. It has a good horsepower to weight ratio. When nearing empty of gas, and no pax in car, this car really goes and the mpg is very good.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm on my 3rd Transmission for my 07 Altima and the problems are the same. Overheating, sudden acceleration and engine braking, noise. It's like I'm fighting the car to act normal


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Original ****** fluid change interval was 60k. They changed it to 30k. If the fluid seriously boils at high temps, you might have to change before 30k. I currently have 37k on this fluid change...stay tuned. On the performance, tho, this ****** shines. The power curve is outstanding. No doubt tho, the Nissan ****** has issues.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

2015 Mitsu Mirage with the CVT - love it. Drives smoothly and I just drop it into "B" mode (Beast Mode) to handle all the SF hills.

I use it for my 100-mile daily commute, plus rideshare when it's profitable. Put 40k on it since I bought it used. No issues.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

2017 Toyota Corolla CVT 20,000 miles and no issues. I did used it for UBER and did good. Just dont expect it to give any torque.


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

No CVT here. I do have a DCT ( Ford Focus/ Ford Fiesta Automatic tranmission)

WORST pos i ever brought. Some of my uber PAX think so also. This thing needs a transmission break down and new dual clutches installed every 10k miles it seems.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

2010 Rogue here with a CVT. 125k miles without issue. I hate the CVT because it won't "coast" down a hill.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a 2014 civic with a cvt and it's been great. 80k miles so far and no problem, but that's not much of a statement since I would expect any ****** in a small car to go 150K at least.


----------



## Ry579 (Oct 4, 2017)

2011 3.5 sr Altima cvt - 78k no problems


----------

